# 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe :(



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

hi, habe gestern per sms mitgeteilt bekommen (Anbieter O2), dass ich gesperrt bin - hat mich etwas gewundert - also bin ich der Sache nachgegangen indem ich die Telefonnummer die mir in der SMS mitgeteilt wurde angerufen habe...

dort hieß es dann, ich hätte via GPRS kosten in Höhe von 1800 Euro in den letzten 14 Tagen verursacht.

Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich: das ist gut möglich... mein bester Freund hat mir geschrieben dass mich das ganze pro MB 0.09 Euro kosten würde...

das war ein irrtum von ihm... der mich jetzt wahrscheinlich ruiniert... kann man da nichts machen? Ich meine nicht - Ratenzahlung, sondern hoffe auf eine Aussicht, wie der Vertragsanbieter von sich aus sagen kann, ein Teilbetrag wäre auch ok oder so... hab echt keine Ahnung wie ich die 1800 euro beischaffen soll...

und das alles geschieht wieder mal nur aus purer unwissenheit... - toll...


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2006)

Sebastian12333 schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich hätte via GPRS kosten .... verursacht....


Was hast Du gemacht, wie soll das zu Stande gekommen sein?

Ist das Dein eigener Handyvertrag oder wurde Dir die Nutzung überlassen (z. B. von den Eltern)?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 Februar 2006)

Bei O2 kostet das MB zwischen 1 und 10 Euro, da müssen riesige Datenmengen übertragen worden sein. Vielleicht übernimmt ja Dein Freund einen Teil der Rechnung, wenn er Dir solchen Unsinn schreibt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *

Bei T-Mobile kostet der einzelne MB 9€.
Ich habe genau das gleiche bekommen meine Rechnung beläuft sich auf 777€, dies ist innerhalb von nur 4 Stunden geschehen. 

mfg

Auch ein Opfer!


----------



## rolf76 (27 April 2006)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *

Wieso Opfer?

Ist der Datenaustausch ungewollt passiert? Oder siehst Du Dich deshalb als Opfer, weil Du den Dienst genutzt hast, ohne Dich über die Kosten zu informieren?


----------



## Teleton (27 April 2006)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Bei O2 kostet das MB zwischen 1 und 10 Euro, da müssen riesige Datenmengen übertragen worden sein. Vielleicht übernimmt ja Dein Freund einen Teil der Rechnung, wenn er Dir solchen Unsinn schreibt.
> 
> Nebelwolf


Bei 9 Euro pro MB (= 0,09 pro KB ?)reicht es schon sich ein paar Ebayauktionen mit Bildern anzuschauen um irrsinnige Rechnungen zu produzieren.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 April 2006)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *

Zum Thema Download-Volumen via Handy gab es unlaengst ein nettes Editorial auf Teltarif:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw16/s21358.html

Wo faengt eigentlich bei so einer Preisgestaltung juristisch der Wucher an? 

TSCN


----------



## rolf76 (27 April 2006)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *

Grundsätzlich zum Wucher hier.

Erforderlich ist ein Vergleich mit dem Marktpreis. Liegt der Preis um 100 % über dem Marktpreis, kann man an Wucher denken.


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2006)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Download-Volumen via Handy gab es unlaengst ein nettes Editorial auf Teltarif:
> http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw16/s21358.html
> 
> Wo faengt eigentlich bei so einer Preisgestaltung juristisch der Wucher an?
> ...


Wucher scheidet IMHO immer dann aus, wenn der Kunde vorher deutlich über den Preis informiert wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *

Ich habe geschrieben das ich ein opfer bin weil ich nicht mit dem Handy online gegangen bin, die mir aber sagen das ich es getan haben soll. Ich habe das Handy an einem PC USB anschluss drangemacht und es laden lassen. Dann erfahre ich 3 Tage später das ich eine hohe Summe von 770 € verursacht haben soll.

MFG

Nun ein Opfer!


----------



## DJDREAM (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *

Sorry jetzt schreibe ich hier mit meinem Account, die Message über mir ist auch von mir!

Heiko mir wurde aber nie irgendein Preis dafür genannt + weiss ich nicht wie das passiert sein soll. Diese Summe habe ich in 4 Stunden wofl gemacht!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *

Genereller Tipp:

Wenn ihr ein neues Handy bekommt und euch sicher seid, daß ihr nie WAP oder GPRS braucht, dann DEAKTIVIERT das sofort. WAP kann man zumindest so verkonfigurieren, daß es nicht mehr funktioniert, und GPRS kann man abschalten.

Mache ich jedenfalls immer so!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: 1800 Euro Handyrechnung... ich sterbe *

Hallo ich habe vorgestern eine auch eine sehr hohe Handyrechung von o2 bekommen.

                                              !!1001,92 €!!

Angeblich habe ich mich ewig im Internet aufgehalten, was aber nicht Stimmt!
Dann habe ich mich bei der Kundenhotline beschwert, und als ich mit der Polizei oder einem Anwalt drohte durfte ich 863,62 € vom Rechnungsbetrag abziehen!

Da geht doch gewaltig was schief!
Ich finde, wenn die von o2 so einen hohen Betrag auf sich nehemen,
kann das doch nur an Betrug grenzen, denn ich glaube nicht, dass sie einfach so bereit wären diesen Betrag auf sich zu nehmen.

Als ich generell um einen genaueren Verbindungsnachweis fragte, würde natürlich der Hörer weggelegt.

Die denken wol, sie können alles machen:

Nach dem Motto: "o2 can do"


----------

